# German Shorthair Pointer Separation anxiety



## naroki (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi im new in this site and new to have a bigger dog like my German Shorthair Pointer. 

Hi, I recently adopted from a Shelter here in Tampa Fla a german Shorthair Pointer. What I have read from a lot of people I have tried. My dog is a good dog while we are in the house. We take him to a walk and to a dog park nearby so he can burn some energy on him. We come back home and he is ok. He goes to the couch and stay there for hours. We also have in the house a Golden retriever which he is is so well behaved. We thought that because he has some dog companion he would be ok. 


1) When we go to the dog park he gets excited and try to make other dogs play with him and if they dont accept the challenge he will push them and nibble their ears to get the attention. Im afraid someday this kind of behavior get worse and bit some dogs or people. If you people can advise me on that I will appreciate it also.

2)The pointer gets anxious and start to chew some random things, different every time. He start it with the trash can, which we took away. Then he start it to chew my bedroom set which now we keep him out of it. Then recently he ate some plastic flowers that girlfriend used for decoration purposes. This morning he didnt want to eat because his stomach is upset of the eating those plastic flowers. Sometimes we crate him and put a stuff kong inside the crate and he goes there no problem. The thing is when we go to work. I would like people that have this breed to give me some insides and tips of what to do. He is a very good dog, lots of energy, beautiful and we want to learn how to keep it part of this family. 


Also if you dont have a pointer also feel free to give us advice..... Im just kind of frustrated that we dont know what to do to control this behavior.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You have a very high energy dog...walking and the dog park may not be enough to burn off that energy (they need to run 12-15 miles a day). The good news is that mental stimulation is just as tiring so, you can certainly add that to his schedule. Basic obedience commands, tricks, games....especially the Sniff & Find hunting type of games.
At the dog park....are you positive he's playing? If you don't see good play from him (role reversals...on top/then on bottom, chaser then chasee or good manners like respecting other dogs space/desire not to play) then I suggest you stop going until he has better socialization skills.


----------



## loganbean (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello. This may sound stange, but I think that my one dog is or has a lot of pointer in him. He is a rescue and while everyone else thinks he is a lab mix, or the DNA test says he is a cocker spaniel, chow, american bulldog and bernese mountain dog, due to his personallity and looks- I think he is part pointer.
Jake sounds like your guy. He loves to go to the dog park. He will find the biggest dog he can and then he does this pouncey thing in front of them. Initially the dog looks surprised that this 60 pounder would get in his face, so Jake runs off (chase me) and then the dog does just that. Within 60 seconds he will have 4-7 dogs chasing him. Initially the other dog thinks it's a challenge- but they soon figure out he just wants to play. Your dog is doing the same thing, yet in a different manner. Dogs regulate behavior. If your dog is annoying another, that dog will let him know. I think that as dog owners, we freak out too much. If he needs to chill- another dog will let him know. Jake gets excited when we come home and often tries to bite our fingers when we pet him. We tell him no biting and now we wait to pet him until he is calmly sitting at my feet.
Jake also chewed. He ate no less than 5 shoes, one pair of underwear, tissues, a brush and his first dog bed. Once I caught him in the act (set your dog up if you have to) and corrected him on the spot. I also give him lots of bones to use up his energy. 
Jake used to cry when I left the room- but that went away. He still follows me around the house (bathroom and all) and he is a good boy.
I would crate your dog until you feel his okay to be left alone. The slowly let him be alone when you are gone for short periods.
How old is your pointer? Can you post a pic? I would love to see him.


----------

